# Baboon on the loose in NJ



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run for your lives!

http://click1.nbclocal.com/jtrcpmjbrtzwdbdjwtqpbwfbkkwpzthrvdthtvbmftbrrm_cgpdddgmqqg.html


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I noticed there are no pics of this monkey in Jersey. What exactly are they smokin' up there? LOL Me want some. LOL j/k

If this is a missing monkey from their Six Flags and they need a replacement, they can take the one off my back. 

A more interesting story for me (a bored, old woman) would've been if they'd seen Tarzan running around. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, have those NJ/PA Make'n'Take groups been working on an animated prop again?:googly::jol:


----------

